# Crazy FF7 people



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.demon-sushi.com/warning/index2.html

How can someone be so insane that they're anything like the people described in the accounts on that page? Lots of good people are sent to the crazy house for less serious versions of whatever mental disorders these people have!

I don't really have the time to bust out a large, well detailed post right now, so I'll probably edit this when I get back from some interview for a job that I still can't fathom the scheduled time of.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

What is this I don't even...

Actually, the fact that there's a thread with FF7 in the title will *definitely* start a fan war.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 19, 2011)

If you actually read it, this is something that went (and may still be going) far beyond normal fandom. I'm reading some of this, and it entered pure obsession but then went so far beyond it. This could happen with most anything, but I think the popularity of FF7 just made it all the easier.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> If you actually read it, this is something that went (and may still be going) far beyond normal fandom. I'm reading some of this, and it entered pure obsession but then went so far beyond it. This could happen with most anything, but I think the popularity of FF7 just made it all the easier.


I don't usually play this card, but FF7 isn't even that good.  I mean, it's a great game, but not great enough to be this obsessive.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm replaying FF7 right now (scary coincidences) and it's a really great game. Probably the best ever made, imho.

Too bad the site you linked is too confusing and full of infos, I'll just wait for a tl;dr, then I'll probably proceed to shock myself with the things going on.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 19, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'm replaying FF7 right now (scary coincidences) and it's a really great game. Probably the best ever made, imho.
> 
> Too bad the site you linked is too confusing and full of infos, I'll just wait for a tl;dr, then I'll probably proceed to shock myself with the things going on.



There's not really a tl;dr. You have the first few paragraphs introducing it, the disclaimer, a run down of the characters for those unfamiliar, the people, and then links to various accounts of everything that happened. It would be like trying to tl;dr a book series (bar something such as Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings :3).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2011)

Started reading it.
Hoooooooly crap.

It's actually pretty funny. Since the two girls are clearly insane, yet he kept visiting....what.
He did go over how ridiculously stupid he was, but still. Come on.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> There's not really a tl;dr. You have the first few paragraphs introducing it, the disclaimer, a run down of the characters for those unfamiliar, the people, and then links to various accounts of everything that happened. It would be like trying to tl;dr a book series (bar something such as Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings :3).


Dunno, you could try just highlighting the important things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Something like "Hey, they do crazy things, like calling random soda cans Sephiroth, and have sexual intercourse with them"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I guess I'll have to read it, then.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds painful.


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 19, 2011)

What the fuck.....

Only read the 'Webmaster's Experience' bit, that shit is freaky.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok, I've read the "Webmaster's Experience", and sorry to say that, but the guy is out of his mind just as much as the other ones (I mean, to endure all of that... you have to be).

This has nothing to do with FF7, they're just loonies


----------



## deathking (Aug 19, 2011)

if this is real i feel sorry for them all
great read - webmaster is a idiot for not getting out of there sooner its not like he was trapped in the house or a compound he could of left before during or after work every day untill his shoes got stolen

im up to the next one

"Excuse me, will a...Vincent Valentine please report to the front desk?"

We all went into the bedroom, and they put on "The Nightmare is Only Beginning" from the FF7 soundtrack. Jen and Hojo told us that now they'd see what FF7 characters we really were.

Seriously creepy reading


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

is this some kind of fanboy wiki? thx il have a look when i got more time tomorrow


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 19, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> is this some kind of fanboy wiki? thx il have a look when i got more time tomorrow



Good lord, no. You are very far off the mark.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy crap is this long...

I'll edit my post once I'm done reading all of these, though so far.... I'm going wtf right now.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 19, 2011)

Even though Final Fantasy 7 is probably the best game I ever played, this isn't...necessary. XD


----------



## Perseid (Aug 19, 2011)

This doesn't really have much to do with FF7. Sure, these nuts ran a fan-forum, and they obsessed over the characters, but this is more about crazy, abusive women.

The weird part for me is I knew some people who were very similar to these women years ago. Perhaps not quite so much on the abusive side, but totally on the nutty obsessive side.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

This is the creepiest horror story I have read in a long while.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2011)

This is the most screwed up thing I read so far.



Spoiler



around spring, we were still fairly good friends despite the things jen did that disturbed me. at one point, her and hojo had locked me into a sound proof glass chamber in the basement of a school building because they wanted to see me 'remember being zack'. i panicked, but not because i fucking thought i was in a video game mansion. after banging on the door and jerking the handle and freaking out, i was finally let out. and was shaking. i was not pleased with them the rest of that day.



wtf.....


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 19, 2011)

Plenty of nutjobs everywhere. This just somehow got connected to FF7... Shame.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2011)

Otaku is a gateway drug...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Otaku is a gateway drug...



Unless the drug is crazy pills, that isn't nearly enough to explain... _this_.

I'm half surprised that Buffalo Bill doesn't make an appearance.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2011)

I read most of the webmaster story and the other stories...

I..I don't know what to make of this. The most I can make up is that a nut job named jen is not only a nutjob, thinking she's a ff7 char and has magic powers, but is also able to manipulate people. She uses them to buy things for herself, while doing strange things to them in the process. She gives the people that visit/live there nicknames, based off ff7 chars. And she watches your every move. The person living with her couldn't even talk let alone call somebody without her over there shoulder. She fakes personalities and trys to get free things by, for example, posing as a college student asking for syringes. 

That's the most I can make up.


----------



## deathking (Aug 19, 2011)

i think they are all nutjobs even the web master


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2011)

tl;dr

Can someone paraphrase?


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> tl;dr
> 
> Can someone paraphrase?




Read my above post, that's what i can make of it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> tl;dr
> 
> Can someone paraphrase?



You can't paraphrase something like this.
That's like asking someone to paraphrase a book. You lazy bastards can't just tl;dr things and expect to get something valid.
Learn to read, and use that power to do so when things require it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 19, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> tl;dr
> 
> Can someone paraphrase?


Various accounts of two batshit insane people who think their past lives were anime/game characters who don't bathe, don't have jobs, buy compulsively, try to suck people into their cult (yes, it's a cult), mooch off of the people they've sucked into the cult (effectively making those people go broke even when they have a job. they suck like 10,000 dollars in less than a week from you, from what I understand), one of the two abuses people mentally and physically, and they're so insane that the cases that do go to the loonybin are much more sane than them.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for my language but

WHAT THE FLYING MOTHERFUCKING FUCK AM I READING?! DX


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 19, 2011)

This could not be more appropriate:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_yFZZdYrVw[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Otaku is a gateway drug...


This is much worse than video game otaku, it's Weeafantasy7.

Now stop lumping us in with them, it hurts.  Even otaku don't get this obsessive.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what otaku means?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I do.  Weeaboos are still worse.  (Ugh...I've had enough of this for one week).

Of course, we're talking about people who are doing what I suspect is IRL RPing yet at the same time just living life, I guess they really are in a class of their own.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2011)

Define otaku then.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Define otaku then.


It's at it's base a Japanese insulting term for one who is obsessive about a certain field, however in most cases it is generalized to anime and manga, and to a lesser extent Video Games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2011)

It means basement dweller, so stop calling yourself an otaku and more calling yourself weeaboo, okay?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It means basement dweller, so stop calling yourself an otaku and more calling yourself weeaboo, okay?


But then I'd lying as I don't aspire/want to be Japanese nor aspire/want live in Japan.  I'm actually closer to an otaku or an anime/manga-phile.

I've got it!  FinalFantasyboo7s, that's what they are.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you ignored his defintion there.

Also, shouldn't it be FinalFantaboos? Just sounds better without the "sy".


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely took his definition in context.  I'm more of what he said in his definition than a weeaboo, what part have I ignored?  Besides, I think one who loves anime, manga, and video games as much as I do could be considered a basement-dweller, even if I'm not anti-social and actually have a life.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I completely took his definition in context.  I'm more of what he said in his definition than a weeaboo, what part have I ignored?  Besides, I think one who loves anime, manga, and video games as much as I do could be considered a basement-dweller, *even if I'm not anti-social and actually have a life.*


Then you are *not* an otaku.
Otaku means someone who doesn't have a social life, has no friends other than whatever is on his computer screen, watches anime, reads manga, etc and hardly ever leaves his room/moms basement.
It's an insult and shouldn't be taken/spoken lightly.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hey, I'm an ignorant American (who ironically hates ignorance), what can you do?  Still beats being a weeaboo.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2011)

i have really enjoyed these past few days.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> i have really enjoyed these past few days.


Honestly, for me, it's been rather tiring.  Or annoying.  Whichever hurts more.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that so hard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks. Oh, fanboys/girls... guess there really are extremists in everything.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't say you couldn't, he just said it's like paraphasing a book, as in it's difficult, long, and probably not worth it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2011)

*rubs his forehead*
Gah I can't force myself to read this sort of tripe anymore. 
What I get from the pages I did wade through is:
"Young people who have varying degrees of difficulty in understanding the word 'Fantasy'."

We've probably all met people like this before. 
Most people have the good sense to back away and say 
"Oooooh-kay, you can take your crazy shit over there, and good luck with it!"
Those who lack that sort of good sense get embroiled in drama that nobody can really make sense of by the time the dust settles. 

Most fans of FF7 are not like this, but crazy people do seem to gravitate to it a bit more than other games.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 19, 2011)

Some of it even goes on to mention that furries aren't even as bad as these people, which is saying something considering that a lot of people think furries act like these wackjobs.


Also notice that those two mostly went after people who had money.


----------



## DarkCamui (Aug 19, 2011)

You can read more about the girl Sarah here

http://shii.org/knows/Sarah_Saga


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 19, 2011)

I kinda dont believe http://www.demon-sushi.com/warning/mela.html
I mean, seriously, how would anyone who lived with their mother and desperately wanted out, have 17k with additional access to about 80k

granted, i have no idea what an investment company is or does, but this sounds like a whole lot of money, with or without the idea to open a business... you cant really get 80k for the idea of selling occult items, do you?


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Sora seemed to do a good job in doing so.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.  Was that supposed to make my post null and void?


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 20, 2011)

What the fuck, this is some scary shit...

Edit:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Whoa...that is fucking screwed up...


----------



## Qtis (Aug 20, 2011)

Honestly, just wtf is this? How crazy are people..


-Qtis


----------



## CCNaru (Aug 22, 2011)

What's so screwed up about this?


----------



## 2brncells_1gun (Aug 22, 2011)

OMFG It's like a kitty manson crew. Bookmarked, for when I have 5 hours to read everything.


----------



## kiel379 (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont understand how people can get so involved with that stuff, if it was me id just be like "go away, crazy bitch"


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> What's so screwed up about this?



I don't understand too... Okay, they're a little bit too much into it, but seriously, I've seen much worse. Maybe I haven't read the good ones


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish this were a film or comic or something. I feel like there's way more potential for hilarity than is possible with just text here.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess there's nothing screwed up about a small cult like two some of psychopathic adult children who believe they have the spirits of_ video game characters _in them. I guess the whole abuse, emotional and physical, they lay on the people they rope into staying with them, along with forcing the person to give them money (one of them became so desperate that she had to sell her own blood just to get by) is fine, along with some of the other... more disturbing behavior.

Also, they never cleaned or bathed or changed, for months on end, in a hot summer. If that isn't disgusting, I don't know what is.

Are there more disturbing stories out there on Internet? Undoubtedly, but you would have to look past a lot to not see these stories as, at the very least, somewhat screwed up.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 30, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, that's wrong. Totally wrong. I read only one story and a half, and it was more stupid than crazy...


----------

